# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  مواقع قنوات فضائية

## أميرة قوس النصر

الفضائيه الاردنيه
http://www.jrtv.com/channels/satellit.htm

البحرين
http://www.gna.gov.bh/brtc/
تلفزيون لبنان الرسمي
http://www.tele-liban.com/

قناة المنار
http://www.manartv.com/
المستقبل
http://www.futuretvnetwork.com/
قناة هي
http://www.heyatv.com/
lbc
http://www.lbcsat.com.lb/
تلفزيون الجديد
http://www.newtvsat.com/
الواو
http://www.lbcsat.com.lb/grid/wow.html
زين
http://www.zentvonline.com/index.asp
ان بي ان
http://www.nbn.com.lb/

ماركو للتسوق
http://www.morico.com.lb/
فلسطين
http://www.psctv.com/
قناة اقرا
http://www.iqraatv.com/
المجد
http://www.almajdtv.com/
شبكة أي ارتي
http://www.art-tv.net/
الكويت 1
http://www.moinfo.gov.kw/ktv1/
الكويت 2
http://www.moinfo.gov.kw/ktv2/
الكويت3
http://www.moinfo.gov.kw/ktv3/
الكويت 4
http://www.moinfo.gov.kw/ktv4/
الكويت الفضائيه
http://www.moinfo.gov.kw/eng/freq/space.htm
عمان
http://www.oman-tv.gov.om/
الجزيره
http://www.aljazeera.net/
قطر
http://qtv.iscool.net/
سوريا
http://www.rtv.gov.sy/tv3.htm
ابو ظبي الرياضيه
http://www.emi.co.ae/television/adsports/
عجمان (الرابعه)
http://www.ajmantv.com/
دبي الاقتصاديه
http://www.dubaitv.gov.ae/
دبي الفضائيه
http://www.dubaitv.gov.ae/edtv/
قناة الامارات
http://www.emi.co.ae/
شو تايم الهوم سينما
http://www.showtimearabia.com/
ام بي سي
http://www.mbc1.tv/
الشارقه
http://www.sharjahtv.net/
دبي الرياضيه
http://www.dubaitv.gov.ae/sports/
دبي 33
http://www.dubaitv.gov.ae/ch33/
ابو ظبي
http://www.emi.co.ae/television/adtv/
الجزائر
http://www.entv.dz/
التنوير
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/tanweer.html
مصر قناه 2
http://www.ertu.org/ch2.html
مصر 4
http://www.ertu.org/ch4.html
مصر 6
http://www.ertu.org/ch6.html
مصر8

http://www.ertu.org/ch8.html
الفضائيه المصريه 2

http://www.ertu.org/ESC2.html
المناره
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/manara.html
النايل للدراما
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_drama.html
النايل للمنوعات

http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_var.html
التعليميه
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/highedu.html
النايل الرياضيه
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_sports.html
النايل الدوليه
http://www.ertu.org/Nile.html
الفضائيه المصريه
http://www.ertu.org/ESC.html
المولدي
http://www.melodyhits.tv/
التعليميات
http://www.ertu.org/ch1.html
http://www.ertu.org/ch3.html
القناه الخامسه
http://www.ertu.org/ch5.html
السابعه
http://www.ertu.org/ch7.html
الثقافيه
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_culture.html
التعليميه
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_edu.html
الاسره والطفل
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_family.html
النايل الاخبار
http://www.ertu.org/Nile_Chan/NL_news.html
السوبر الرياضيه
http://www.ertu.org/nile_chan/supersport.html
تميمه الدعائيه
http://www.tamimatv.com/
المغرب 1
http://www.rtm.ma/
المغربيه2
http://www.2m.tv/
السودان
http://www.sudantv.tv/
تونس
http://www.tunisiatv.com/
ليبيا
http://www.ljbc.net/
حيبوتي
http://www.rtd.dj/

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووووورة يا مها على المواقع

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة مها 
بس ما في موقع لعمان الارضية 
لاني قرفت كل الستالايت وخصوصا الأم بس سي ومسلسلاتها البايخة

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة مها على المواقع الرائعة 

سهلتي علينا شغلات كتير

----------


## diyaomari

يعطيكي العافية 
ومشكورة على المواقع

----------


## MR.X

*
مشكورة اختي مها 
مع انها متأخرة شوي*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا مها

----------


## hossamhh2006

شكرا يا مها

----------


## الامبراطور

المواقع اللي حاطيطها مش مواقع بث مباشر مواقع قنوات 
على العموم شكرا

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا على الجهود العظيمة

----------


## my.dodo

اطلب مشاهدة مباريات الدوريات العالمية بث مباشر

[align=center][/align]

http://saremschool.hooxs.com/montada...-t890.htm#7683

----------

